# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Best Place to buy 3D Printer Filament?

## MakerTed

What do you guys think is the best place to buy PLA or ABS filament?  I know there are a ton of companies out there (more and more each day).  Do you prefer any particular companies?  I need to find a new one as the place I used to buy from is no longer selling filament.
Ted

----------


## haroldj

I have had really great results buying from 51buyusa on ebay.

----------


## haroldj

Definately stay away from Digitude silicon valley on ebay. I have 5 rolls here and they are all "junk". 3 rolls are crappy material with zero strength and break apart like fiberglass and the other 2 are so far out of tolerance that they give crappy prints or jam the extruder.

----------


## jimc

Madesolid or pushplastic.

----------


## Davo

We've had very good, consistent results with ABS from http://sainsmart.com and http://3dprintlife.com - it's all we use on our printed parts.

----------


## kerogo

Sainsmart.com is the cheapest i've seen, I wonder if spools will ever get below $30

----------


## hiram

This is the best place to buy filament, I bought 7 rolls of PLA and ABS, all print excellent.
Very fast shipment, these are 2.2 pound spools, not 1 pound.

$23


http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Printer-F...item41792e7daf

----------


## MiguelKendrick

3D2print is my all-time 3D printing filament supplier. They have all filaments I desire and need in our printing production. Aside from standard ABS and PLA, you can also find support materials and special filaments in their webshop. You can also save a lot using discounts and coupon codes.

----------


## skelly

$33.99 for PLA filament is really a bargain with well print quality.

http://www.sainsmart.com/sainsmart-1...nters-1kg.html

----------


## atoff

IC3D for ABS filament.  Really quality stuff, made in the U.S.  $34 with free Prime shipping. http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...-keywords=ic3d
My prints have been coming out very smooth with this stuff.

----------


## Teledog

just ordered a few rolls here;
http://www.seacans.com/
I'll let you know how it goes ..

----------


## TesseractDzyn

I've had lots of luck with Octave filament on my Makerbot Replicator 2X. In some cases, it has worked better than the stuff I've gotten from Makerbot, and at 30% less cost. F'rinstance, I had a large print job that I needed to complete in a short amount of time. The barnd-new Makerbot filament I had gotten kept clogging the nozzles. In desparation, I grabbed a roll of Octave filament that I hadn't used in months. The job went smoothly, with no clogs or jams, and I was able to complete the print on time.

-Crawford

----------


## lindamarreno

I get my filaments from 3d2print. I printed very nice Minecraft characters with it and it looks cool. They give free shipping when you buy 4 pools, so it is nice.  :Smile:

----------


## RobH2

I'm going to have to say IC3D also from Amazon. If you have Prime it's free shipping. Also, they have good support and a completely "no questions asked" return policy. If you have ANY issue with it, they'll smile and replace it. I had a roll arrive and the pouch it came in had a tear. I called them to ask what to do if it printed poorly and had absorbed too much moisture. They said they'd be happy to replace it. They said that they only send Amazon small batches so it's always fresh and that at most it could only have been exposed to humidity for a week. I put it in a ziploc with desiccant for a few days and I've never had a single issue with it. Their prices are also good.

----------


## iway

Should take a look at Lone Star Filament  (www.lonestarfilament.com). We offer sub sub $25 1kg spools and have great customer service. For instance, 100% refunds if you aren't satisfied and same day processing and shipments.

----------


## pinshape

I've seen some really cool materials from MadeSolid. Those guys are VC backed materials scientists I'm pretty sure. Good to keep an eye on!

----------


## Warlordfff

Anyone from Europe or a Good e-bay Seller that posts in Europe with reasonable P&P?

----------


## jimc

pinshape, i have been getting pet+ filament from made solid for a while now. fantastic product and a good bunch of guys. cant say enough good things

----------


## OctavioP

I've actually been getting my filament from Radio Shack.  Their brand filament is actually really high quality at a decent price.

----------


## 3dprima.com

Hi, all,
If you live in Europe we would like to welcome you to our shop:

www.3dprima.com

We have a wide range of filament in stock for fast delivery.
Orders above EUR 100 are shipped freight free.

Regards,

3D Prima

----------


## jason snyder

Here is a video of what I've been using!

----------


## Parry08

I like buy from Magic 3D: http://magic3d.trustpass.alibaba.com/
Their products really high quality, specially ABS and PLA filament.

----------


## Feedtheprinter.com

Hi!

Another option is to check out our site; www.feedtheprinter.com.  :Smile: 

We offer a lot of different 3D printing materials to good prices!

----------


## Christehoo

I suggest looking into Extrusionbot as it can use ABS or PLA to make your own.  you can buy the pellets from them at $4 a pound and make your own Filament.  Check them out at www.extrusionbot.com

----------


## mgstore

Hi,

High quality ABS, HIPS, PLA, PVA filament for 3D printer at competitive price, looking for distributor and re-seller for long term cooperation. Welcome OEM order, custom brand! 

BTW, the retail store on aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/905697 recommended.

----------


## MALEK95120

We also tried buying spools of filaments at eBay before but to our dismay, the materials delivered to us were broken and prone to filament jamming. What an experience! We are currently looking for a new supplier with “quality” 3D printer filaments. I’m not interested in US suppliers because shipping seems to be a pain in the ass. Can someone here recommend a reliable one? Possibly one who can deliver in 2-3 transit days in Copenhagen? So far, we’d like to try the 3D2print’s 3D2PRO. Have you ordered their new series Miguel?

----------


## WillBe

check amazon, you will find what you need: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MO136A4

----------


## alodia

really just google 3d filament and you'll get many merchants, the quality us mostly the same, unless its proprietary materials like bronzefill or tglass, regular abs pla with color have mostly the same quality no matter where you buy so price is the most important. the prices are mainly 30-40$ any less you've got a bargain

----------


## LambdaFF

I have used http://imprimante3dfrance.com/ they have a wide selection of products and it avoids being killed on oversea transport fees if you live in France.

----------


## jtice

Best price I found by far was eFilament.com at $25 a roll shipped.
But sadly, they have said they are going to sell off what they have, and not restock again, which worries me.
Has anyone used their filament? I have 9 rolls ready to use once I get my Prusa i3v 10" built.
Its mainly Winbo brand, anyone tried it?

----------

